# Vertex 2 vs Alveo



## Magnum783 (May 2, 2014)

I need an upgrade from my enroc which does not have the option to have ear muff on it not to mention it is getting old and has served me well over the last 7years. I like my hard hat with earmuff just don't care for the way it catches on sticks and the fact there is nothing to secure it to my head. not to mention my enroc is super light and very ventilated. So I am looking for advise from the smartest people I know you guys. I always told myself I would purchase the Vertex vent but when looking in the wesspur catalog I saw the new Alveo it says it is the lightest and best ventilated helmet there is. Then I went to the tree stuff website they said their is newer model of the Vertex 2 comming is that the alveo? Also does anyone know if the Alveo is a six point helmet or not? Maybe I should just ask what helmet are you guys using?


----------



## imagineero (May 4, 2014)

Alveo is a foam helmet like kask, no suspension system. Both these helmets are super light weight and extremely comfortable but quickly get dirty and smelly and have a very short life. Vertex is a little heavier but not a big deal if you use earplugs. The vertex will last as many years as the other two will last months. My crew went through 5 or 6 kasks this year and I won't be buying more. I've still got a vertex I bought 5 or 6 years ago, and a pacific kevlar (quite heavy but excellent headgear) that's 3 years old.


----------



## treesmith (May 4, 2014)

My vertex vent is great, not as stable on my head as my husky lid when the muffs are up but when the muffs are down it sits well, very secure. The adjustment wheels are a little annoying for me, the husky adjustment band is far better. The vents are great and keep me cool


----------



## imagineero (May 4, 2014)

My next helmet is probably going the be a vertex vent 2. They are heavier and also 'top heavier' than both the kask and the alveo, because they sit up higher so when you tilt your head back they flop. It's not noticeable if you wear glasses or no eye protection and use plugs instead of muffs. If you install a mesh visor and peltor muffs you're really going to notice the difference between the suspension style and foam style helmets which is what has kept me in the kask, particularly since I added the sena comms system to mine :-( 

The suspension style helmets are great ground helmets, even with all the bells and whistles. They're also great helmets bare for climbing. They're less brilliant climbing with bells and whistles. They're cooler than the foam style helmets, last 5-10x longer and are washable, plus they don't even really need washing that much. 

I'm thinking of going back to the vertex with plugs for climbing. If you add up the cost of kask + muffs + visor + comms = $400~$450/year x 3 or 4 = ouch.

Even if you're just talking bare helmets, pretty similar price between vertex and kask (at least here in aus) about $150. Over 5 years = kask $750, over 5 years = vertex $150.


----------



## Magnum783 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks guys I am really leaning toward the vertex vent2 now I was leaning that way before but am really leaning that way now. Thanks for your as always great help. Any ideas on what muffs you guys put on yours those of you that do that is.


----------



## imagineero (May 4, 2014)

On my climbing helmet I use peltor p7's. Better noise protection that p3's and not too heavy. I put h10's in the ground helmets.


----------



## treesmith (May 4, 2014)

Husqvarna for me


----------



## ATH (May 4, 2014)

I have these ear muffs on a Vertex Vent.


----------



## imagineero (May 5, 2014)

I never found the p3's to offer enough hearing protection unless used in conjunction with plugs.


----------



## Brendon Phillips (May 13, 2014)

I got smacked in the head with a Vertex 2 pretty damn hard. It broke the suspension and deformed it a little, but it saved me a trip to the hospital or possibly getting killed. Good helmet. Easy to get blood out of too! The hit was from the front and the front edge of the helmet cut my forehead. Other than that and a few tweety birds circling me for a second I was fine. 

I use the Kask with a visor now, I like it because it sits lower and feels more comfortable. I also have a giant head. Ridiculously big, so not all helmets fit me right. I didn't know the Kask ones don't last long. I guess I'll find out. But they sure do look cool, and that's what's important right?!


----------

